# Halloween Horror Mix 2012



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx - FYI link to this & the Mega mix are not working though.........


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Good catch DL, the coding /url got moved to the middle of the link somehow, I just fixed both...


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Downloaded and did a quick listen. It's a radio style mix of Halloween themed songs. 
Was hoping for some tricks and whatnot (sound effects, clever dialog, sound bites, intricate mixing techniques, etc). But not in this one.
Oh well. Thanks for posting though.
Keep em coming.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

No other info available, he participates on another forum and his wife asked him to make a halloween mix for her classroom and he shared it on that forum, I asked him if it would be OK to share the link here and he said yes. I've never spoke to him before this, sorry....


----------

